# adb in recovery "device not found" Droid Bionic



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

I was trying to perform the permaroot method by adding the lines to "mount_ext3.sh " and idiotically forgot to change the permission on the system folder to "R/W" before rebooting. Now, I'm faced with a wonderful Bionic-eye boot-loop. My goal is to get into the location where the setting are in R/O mode (e.g. at /system/bin) and change them back to R/W

I have the motorola drivers installed as well as the android sdk. when I run from cmd (i know i'm in the right folder) "adb shell", I get the "device not found" response. I went into the recovery screen "power +volup+voldown" and got into the fastboot as well... I've tried the "adb shell" command from both places (fastboot and recovery screen witht he android bot with the question mark), but it always says device not found. I'm in windows 7 (going to attempt this on an XP machine)

I'm running out of ideas here... shouldn't my PC be able to find the device with the adb shell command within one of those screens? I also tried the adb kill-server" command and then "adb shell" again, but no luck.

Help is greatly appreciated (so that my girlfriend doesn't kill me for screwing up her phone)


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

i thnk im going to have to go the route of rsdlite and full restore. really annoying that adb shell won't detect the phone, but fastboot will


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

You have usb debugging on right. try adb kill-server, wait about 30-45 secs and then adb shell. Try wireless adb.


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not in the phone OS (I have a bootloop issue, so can't get into the phone). I'm trying to do adb shell from within recovery mode or fastboot mode


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you tried to boot bp tools?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

This is redundant, but if its boot-looping, the system is continually restarting. So there is no way adb can connect, even if it did, it would disconnect everytime the loop starts.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

But trying it on bp tools may work


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

Tried bp tools. no luck.

I tried rsdlite the first time and got an error on the "bionic_minimal" version ... sigh. I'm trying the standard image file now. If i get another error message, I'm going to cry.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

If you've installed any of the leaked updates. Rsd lite is a no-go.


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

Haven't installed leaked updates... but this darn thing keeps failing. I'm starting to get worried here.


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

it's like it's immediately failing as soon as it tried to flash. It says failure on 1/15 step cdt.bin.
I'm using the file image : targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

whoa - weird -... it seems like even though it failed according to rsdlite, it was able to boot into the OS


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

So it's fixed then?


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

when i go into "recovery" mode tho, it says "Invalid flash mode (S) (Boot Failure)


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

not sure how/why I can get into the factory phone OS now despite the allegedly corrupt rsdlite process... but the recovery mode seems corrupted (not sure how to fix it)


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

so... when I got into the phone OS and attempted to do a factory default reset, it comes up with:
"Invalid flash mode (S) (Boot Failure)

This would mean I can't ever upgrade/flash the phone unless I can figure out why it has this flash failure message


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1305596

This looks like the same problem but the guy never says if/how he fixed it


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> so... when I got into the phone OS and attempted to do a factory default reset, it comes up with:
> "Invalid flash mode (S) (Boot Failure)
> 
> This would mean I can't ever upgrade/flash the phone unless I can figure out why it has this flash failure message


Use released root it'll fix your problems.


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

What/where is "released root"


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

Used the above link/method (with option 1). When it reboots, it still has:

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
...
Invalid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG Version (CG: recovery)


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> Used the above link/method (with option 1). When it reboots, it still has:
> 
> AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
> ...
> ...


did you try to factory reset in stock recovery


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

The problem at hand is that there is no stock recovery... when I select it from the menu, I'm pompted with the message below. It looks as if the stock recovery is somehow corrupted

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
...
Invalid CG Version (CG: recovery)


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> The problem at hand is that there is no stock recovery... when I select it from the menu, I'm pompted with the message above. It looks as if the stock recovery is somehow corrupted


That's weird. Ive never seen that before. How did you get yourself in this mess in the first place?

Edit: nevermond just read your op


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

(sigh - girlfriend is going to murder me)


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> (sigh - girlfriend is going to murder me)


Try released root again


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

option 1 again, right?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> option 1 again, right?


Yeah. What system version were u on before all this happened (ex: 5.5.893)? And are u using a laptop or a desktop


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm using a laptop because for some reason my windows 7 desktop won't have the phone appear in rsdlite (which means that this tool wouldn't see the phone also) - the laptop is XP. I had been using the default/latest OS (not the one that just came out today)... when I was getting the boot-loop, I tried doing the upgrade to the one just released today to see if it would fix the boot-loop (it didn't). I then used rsd-lite and got those errors... but somehow despite the errors, i was able to boot into the OS normally... however, the "recovery" mode issue is what remains (even after using released root).


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

So let me get this straight. If your phone is off and you hold down power+vol up+ down at the same time it dosent do anything?


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

tried released root again. Got into the OS, then hit "factory reset", rebooted, then gave the same error:

AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
...
Invalid CG Version (CG: recovery)


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

No, that does work. What doesn't work is after I do that and select "recovery" (e.g. the equivalent of going into phone and doing factory reset)... it prompts me with the indicated error. The default android recovery console (same as to apply updates) is bringing up the error


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...s-boot-failure/

"Solved it. For future reference, if the problem isn't solved with one click root you'll need to use the full version of the fxz. In addition, using the back of a desktop vs a Laptop makes ALL the difference! USE A DESKTOP."

stupid damn windows 7 desktop machine isn't seeing the phone in rsdlite... i really wonder if the rsdlite push would work if on the desktop (I'm using a lenovo... don't quite get how the laptop could corrupt a push considering it just worked with released root)


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6981-solved-droid-bionic-ap-fastboot-flash-mode-s-boot-failure/
> 
> "Solved it. For future reference, if the problem isn't solved with one click root you'll need to use the full version of the fxz. In addition, using the back of a desktop vs a Laptop makes ALL the difference! USE A DESKTOP."
> 
> stupid damn windows 7 machine isn't seeing the phone in rsdlite


If your not on. 886 already its not gonna work. It'll fail immediately


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

When I go into the OS and look at "about", it says im on 886


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> When I go into the OS and look at "about", it says im on 886


Ok good use the full fxz and flash that sucker.

Edit: use your laptop it'll be fine. I always use my laptop


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

When I use the full fxz, it fails immediately (on step 1/15) with rsdlite.

EDIT: can you send me the link to the exact file i should be using to cut out room for error?
EDIT: the file i have been trying to use is entitled targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> When I use the full fxz, it fails immediately (on step 1/15) with rsdlite.
> 
> EDIT: can you send me the link to the exact file i should be using to cut out room for error?
> EDIT: the file i have been trying to use is entitled targa_cdma_targa-user-2.3.4-5.5.1_84_DBN-55-110814-Verizon-US.tar


Are u positive you aren't on a leaked ota


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

The error log from rsdlite is as follows:

12/10/11 02:13:13 New Log Started For Software Download.
12/10/11 02:17:30 The FlashLog key is turned off.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 465 0 ERROR Generic failure when sending command.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 1697 0 ERROR GetTechnology failed: ERROR.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 465 0  ERROR Generic failure when sending command.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 1697 0 ERROR GetTechnology failed: ERROR.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 465 0 ERROR Generic failure when sending command.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 1697 0 ERROR GetTechnology failed: ERROR.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 465 0 ERROR Generic failure when sending command.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 1765 0 ERROR GetSoftwareVersion failed: SendTC failed: ERROR.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 465 0 ERROR Generic failure when sending command.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 1923 0 ERROR GetSoftwareFlexVersion failed: ReadSeemElement failed: ERROR.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 465 0 ERROR Generic failure when sending command.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 1893 0 ERROR GetBootVerFlashMode failed: SendTC failed: ERROR.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 465 0 ERROR Generic failure when sending command.
12/10/11 02:17:34 000003b8 Phone.cpp 1812 0 ERROR GetDRMVersion failed: SendTC failed: ERROR.
12/10/11 02:17:35 Multi upgrade started for 1 phones
12/10/11 02:17:35 [Device ID: 0] 1/15 flash cdt.bin "cdt.bin"
12/10/11 02:17:35 ERROR: 1/15 flash cdt.bin "cdt.bin" -> Phone returned FAIL. - on device ID 0.
12/10/11 02:17:35 [Device ID: 0] 1/15 flash cdt.bin "cdt.bin" -> Phone returned FAIL.
12/10/11 02:17:35 ERROR: Failed flashing process. - on device ID 0.
12/10/11 02:17:36 Multi upgrade finished.


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't think i could be on leaked OTA because I just used that reset/root .bat program (which did work successfully, or so it claims)


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> Don't think i could be on leaked OTA because I just used that reset/root .bat program (which did work successfully, or so it claims)


Well that just puts you on. 886 system. If you've previously used cheesecake to ota then your on a different kernel and rsd lite won't work. It sounds like you've nuked your recovery somehow


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

I've never used a custom rom or cheesecake. would knowing what kernel help (where can i find that). Can one restore their recovery module (I would think rsdlite could do it, but the damn thing isn't working for me for some reason... figuring out why and how to get it to run is probably key)


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> I've never used a custom rom or cheesecake. would knowing what kernel help (where can i find that). Can one restore their recovery module (I would think rsdlite could do it, but the damn thing isn't working for me for some reason... figuring out why and how to get it to run is probably key)


Well then you should be stock then. Im not sure if you can adb erase and push the stock recovery back


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

What a shame - it looks like everything with the phone is operational except for the recovery module (which means i'm stuck in this OS forever). I might have to give in and call motorola tomorrow AM to see if I can get a replacement sent ... and also ask if they can provide something to ease the swelling after the girlfriend kicks in my head.

Just seems so odd that the one recovery module is corrupted.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> What a shame - it looks like everything with the phone is operational except for the recovery module (which means i'm stuck in this OS forever). I might have to give in and call motorola tomorrow AM to see if I can get a replacement sent ... and also ask if they can provide something to ease the swelling after the girlfriend kicks in my head.
> 
> Just seems so odd that the one recovery module is corrupted.


Hold on a second. You can boot your phone up?


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes - the OS works fine and everything... it's the recovery console that's borked (which means I can't get OTA updates or do a factory reset within the phone). The phone also often boots up default in the selector screen (and i have to choose boot normally)


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

This posting seems similar to my situation. They're saying the kernel isn't matching in their case and they had to use CWR to go up a version to access the recovery console.
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-hacks/179026-cant-boot-recovery-4.html

I've never used CWR - but I can get into root on the phone, so I suppose I could figure out how to do this. THoughts?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> This posting seems similar to my situation. They're saying the kernel isn't matching in their case and they had to use CWR to go up a version to access the recovery console.
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-hacks/179026-cant-boot-recovery-4.html
> 
> I've never used CWR - but I can get into root on the phone, so I suppose I could figure out how to do this. THoughts?


Download rom manager and flash cwm recovery

If your rooted that is


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm registered but not getting to see the link here:
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9815-droid-bionic-cwr-update-zip-system-only-886-893-a.html

COuld you please paste me the link to the update.zip file for CWR?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well that's just the system image so it probably wouldn't work for you. If your rooted install cheesecake and see if you can take an ota. If your stock like you say it should work but seeing your recovery is bad im not sure


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

If anyone else is out there please chime in if you have any info


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah - my phone gives that error screen when it attempts to load the stock recovery module, so I don't think cheesecake would do much for me.


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

Using clockwork recovery right now to upgrade to 893 right now (and praying). Let's see if that fixes anything with the stock recovery manager. If not, then I'll give rsdlite a go again


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

HOLY CRAP ! I see the android bot and package doing the factory default RESET!! Going to see where this goes and try out the stock recovery console directly afterwards.


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

YES, YES, YES!!! Stock recovery is back to normal !!!! I'm on 893 now (without root, but at this point in time, the girlfriend just wants a working phone). Hopefully there'll be a direct-root method for 893 that doesn't involve me going back to previous versions - I'm done with time-warping to different kernels/builds.

Lesson to be learned... if you build gets out of sync with your kernel, you're asking for a nightmarish problem wherein things such as stock recovery console stop working (only solution is to update build to match kernel with clockwork).


----------



## rogelio (Aug 25, 2011)

Icing on the cake: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12050927/1-click_exploit.zip

I'm now rooted on 893. All I have to do now is re-setup the lady's phone (re-install apps and settings). Thank you so much for your help and support - I've never used any of these methods (adb, rsdlite, cwr, roo-explorer), but now know that with numerous hours of lost sleep and determination, these phones are fairly brick-proof.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

rogelio said:


> Icing on the cake: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12050927/1-click_exploit.zip
> 
> I'm now rooted on 893. All I have to do now is re-setup the lady's phone (re-install apps and settings). Thank you so much for your help and support - I've never used any of these methods (adb, rsdlite, cwr, roo-explorer), but now know that with numerous hours of lost sleep and determination, these phones are fairly brick-proof.


Awesome man no problem just thank some posts


----------

